# Is the economy affecting your school?



## foggymorning162 (Oct 24, 2008)

As I was recently laid off from work after 15 yrs, and am wondering how long I will be able to continue paying tuition. My instructer is great about working with people and I know that my being laid off won't stop my training he wouldn't allow it especially as I instruct, I also work one night a week in the office and really only pay for my son, when and if I start having trouble paying my sons tuition I'm sure we will work something out so we can both continue but if it comes to it I will stop training so my son can continue. 

 I was just wondering how much the economy has affected everyone else, we have lost a few students due too the fact that they or their parents just couldn't afford it anymore. 

 Best of luck too all the school owners out there!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 25, 2008)

I am managing to keep my current students since I only charge $30 per month, but haven't been getting any new students lately.  Also, my current students have totally cut out any extras like going to tournaments.
I am lucky, but the guys down the road charging $90 a month or more are probably hurting really bad.

AoG


----------



## stickarts (Oct 25, 2008)

We have been doing extremely well and although we have had some students lose their jobs, we have not lost clients yet because of it. We work with everyone who has a desire to learn and try to be flexible when they encounter any hardships.


----------



## Kwanjang (Oct 25, 2008)

The Economy has had some effect, I just spent over 8 hours yesterday plotting out my Holiday and New year mktg plan. Despite what ever, (the economy or the election results) I am optimistic the New year will bring mucho students.


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 25, 2008)

Where I attend, it might have been a little affected.  However, I am sure that there are a couple of dojo's/ dojang's in my area that has-  high rates, contracts.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well actually we have gooten about 15 new students over the last two months nostly family looking for something they can do together and they say this is cheaper than the movies twice amonth and better for them.


----------



## thekuntawman (Oct 29, 2008)

its not hurting my school at all. 

i think as long as you can see guys in bad neighborhoods with tires shops, selling 20s and fancy rims, and people still take vacations, and wasting money stuff like that, the economy can still support a martial arts school. 

the hard part for us teachers, is, how to reach the people who wants what we have. this is more than just fighting. for me, my school is 90% adults, we been focusing on fitness and body-building, for one group of people, and sports-fighting for another group. and we will always have the traditional students, and those guys will train even if i have no school, in the park, in the garage, etc.

the secrets is that running a school is hard work, which is more than just spending money in advertising and teaching classes, we have to let people know where we are. this is with flyers (at last 10 hours aweek) street signs (corrogated plastic, with the stakes), hey i even have homeless guys holding signs in the street, if you live in sacramento you seen them there my guys. 

but i counted today, 10 schools near me that went out of business in the last 3 or 4 years. but i dont think economy is the blame, as muched as, how serious are the teachers, about bringing new people through the doors.

btw, my school is the most expensive in my area, in the "hood" (bad neighborhood, i have bulletholes in my door), and very little kids and we dont do contracts, belts or test fees.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 30, 2008)

Well I would not call my Training Hall a commercial school as all dues, fee's from seminar's etc. go back into purchasing equipment for the school.  However, the economy is not affecting us at all. (we are small almost a private Training Hall)  One way or another those that are interested in training receive a great training opportunity.

However people I know that run large very commercial Training Halls are hurting a little bit.


----------

